# OffShore Adventure Out Of TX & LA Friday and Saturday



## Light Tackle John (Dec 14, 2008)

Thank to everyone that gave me tips-tricks and #s --from my previos post.

I will have a full tank that holds 50 gallons. My 2008 Yamaha 150 fourstroke pushing my 2008 20' Pathfinder at 4000-4500 Rpms gets 6-7 miles a gallon. Fuel is not a question. My Humminbird 797siC2 gps-df and navionics patinum chip should give me alot of info to get me around. If conditions are as they are forecasted (seas 1 foot) 30 miles out is fine but from the info I have been getting some of the best fishing is closer. Trout and slot reds are run but I want Ling-Snappers-Bull Reds-Kings-Smacks-Groupers. Big fish on lighter tackle. I made up a 20' line with 4'-6' bungee rope and made a nice rig hook i learned about surfing last night. My tackle and rigging are considered light tackle for offshore but everything is first class and I am *Light Tackle John:mpd:*​I plan on 3/4oz-1oz heads jigging with artifishals, catching some bait and dropping down, and topwaters for trout. I forgot to get a gaff but my net is huge but if I can wear out the big-uns my 30# bolgas is all I need.

Light winds will be sweet but the 40% chance of of storms in the after noon might keep me a little closer. I have heard that VZW cell phones have gotten signal out 12-15 mile and sometimes futher. Also heard 2 mile out and nobody gets service. Iwould love to look at the radar on phone if the sky started to darken.

I am as completly rigged up, set up, and ready to roll out into the gulf before daylight.

Ohh yeah- I am planning on repeating this trip Saturday too. I will post a detailed report tomorrow evening and if- no when I tear them up lots of picture too. I hope everyone that finds time this weekend to fish will do it safe, has fun, respect the waters, and follow the laws.​*LTJ*​


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Can I ask one question. How old are you?


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

20 feet is alot is alot less line than you will want to be tied to that rig.......


----------



## Bayrat123 (Jul 30, 2009)

Be Careful! 
Dont let your urge to fish get you into a bad situaton. Be 
Smart!!


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Oct 28, 2008)

Light tackle john. We have a saying. "Read the news, don't become it."


----------



## Light Tackle John (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks for the advice on my rig line Argo - that is why I posted this thead, for info like that. I just added 30 more feet. I hope over 50 foot is enough. I also can use my trolling motor if the water is good and my outboard to keep me in position. Again thanks for the tip

*HOTROD_*I am 30 years old - How old are you?

*BAY RAT and EASTERN TACKLE - *I appreciate your concern :question: I Think:question:

Let there be no doubt about me respecting the open waters and the priority of a safe and well planned trip. I have so much enthusiasm about every fishing trip and never take a day alive for granted. Let me share a little so maybe comments and concerns like yours are replaced with some like *"hope you tear them up-I look forward to your report and pics!:smile:"*
I boat and fish as much as possable and consider myself very skilled boatsman and angler and many others would agree. I have been fishing Sabine-Calcasieu- and Galveston- for the past 8 years and have had three boats in that time 
I enjoy writing reports, product reviews, or anything else that relates to fishing. I fish every tournament I can and have done well with aspirations of becoming pro.Ya'll should check some of my past reports here on 2cool.
For the past 2 weeks I have been researching all about offshore fishing out of Sabine. I have read the entire federal regulations. I can tell you this Friday and Saturday forecast for the past 7 days and how 4 days ago the winds were NNE, then SW, Then S, now its SE- Typical forecast (changing everyday)I am an active member in the CCA Orange County Chapter and do my part as an avid outdoorsman to ensure our water habitats for the future.

Good Luck to ya'll too
LTJ

I


----------



## aggieangler09 (Apr 11, 2009)

Please just have all the safety gear...Epirb(a must), Handheld GPS, Sat phone (wouldn't hurt)....and it would be a awesome investement if you had Sat weather...That would help you so much out there...Right now is primetime for pop up thunderstorms. You can't predict those or forecast those...It would not be a good thing if your 20ft boat got caught in one..All the best


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

Your enthusiasm i think is what scares people!...

You can say "look at my previous posts and see what ive done in the past" but that doesnt mean jack! You can be a member of whatever group or organization you want in which you pay to join that said group but that doesnt mean jack! You can frequent the same spot over and over and that still doesnt mean jack!

People that dont respect the sea are.......(you fill in the blank)!

Are you a rookie possibly going out on your own for the first time? Gungho and you dont have enough lines scares the jibeezers outta me! Have a safety plan intact because we all know that that "da chit" can hit the fan reel quick out there!

Be safe, tear them up, have fun, and give us a report (w pics) when you return from your maiden voyage!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

:headknock..


----------



## luna sea II (Jul 11, 2009)

Good luck and tear um up!


----------



## Light Tackle John (Dec 14, 2008)

*This is going to be LONG*

 Wow, I guess nobody should ever try taking anything less than a big offshore boat past the jettys. The dozens of other fisherman who are taking out anywhere from 12' tillerhandle to 22' bayboats out to the rigs,the surf,and where ever this weekend must be out of thier minds. I guess 2cooler Duck44 with his 20' skeeter and RedSnap and his 17' KeyWest heading out in the morning don't have a clue either because they have given me info-tips-tricks-cations,#s and they must not know what they are doing.
_
I really do appreciate all those here on 2cool that post & PMed me this past week with advice and knowledge on everything from tackle and locations to saftey gear and fish patterns. Thank You :fish:And those who assumed that my enthusiasm and this being my first time meant I must be uncapable of knowing "most" risk involved and how to be prepared: Don't judge me by what you *think* I know;then make comments on this thread just because you don't have as much passion as others..​

_



> You can say "look at my previous posts and see what ive done in the past" but that doesnt mean jack! You can be a member of whatever group or organization you want in which you pay to join that said group but that doesnt mean jack! You can frequent the same spot over and over and that still doesnt mean jack!


Are you serious? If you think acumulating years of experience and working towards my goals of being a profesional saltwater angler and guide dont mean Jack, *Then your wrong!* And if believe that keep our amazing fishery and its habitat and spending time with some of the finest fisherman in the state don't me jack, *Then your wrong!*



> Gungho and you dont have enough lines scares the jibeezers outta me! Have a safety plan intact because we all know that that "da chit" can hit the fan reel quick out there!


Because my rig-line was shorter than what it should be it is assumed that the 100' anchor line I have in my bow anchor locker wouldn't exist. The 2 weeks I spent asking questions, researching offshore saftey, doing a float plan, and buying alot of what is needed to take care of buiesness must mean that I have some clue about what I'm doing. I'm *gungho* everytime I fish- thats me- and it seems that by some I have been inturputed as ignorant, stupid, dangerous, and uncapable of trying something new.

Enthusiasm should not worry you- lacking it should. My enthusiasm fuels me to reach for perfection in the sport I love. Thinking that I don't understand or respect those waters because I have planned a trip to the short rigs on a day that water conditions are favorable confuses me. Of course thunderstorms can pop-up. 10 to 20 percect chance until this evening then a 40% chance means as much as the paper you can write it on is understood by most seasoned TX fisherman.

I am looking forward to this trip now more than ever and am going to do my best to make all the right decisions.LTJ


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Good Luck, I hope you catch a bunch of fish and come back safely.


----------



## happyhookercharters (Jul 31, 2006)

Best of luck to You. Dont let these guys get You down!!!! Try and stay safe and live large!! I first started heading offshore from a 14' surf launched flatbottom when I was 15 years old. I have owned over 10+ boats since then each one a bit bigger & am now up to a 36' custom glorified Panga.(with the exeption a an airboat & a few kayaks). The trick is to never loose respect for mother ocean. If you put things in perspective scale wize the GOM is huge & sinks 200+' ships every year. Just be prepared & staywithin Your limits & You should be fine(or maybe not).

I will give you some advise I think may help, you are going to have a hard time catching grouper right now off Sabine(the water temp is too high) You can catch them @ 30 miles though in the winter. There are lots of Kings right now hitting rattle traps rigged with piano wire between 9 & 30 miles. Dont forget that Red Snapper season is closed. You can catch dog snapper though and with your small boat & trolling motor You have the advantage on these guys. Troll on the up current side of the rig throw some chum and free line a bait in with the chum. When You see Your line getting tight set the hook and hope for the best. As far as the ling go when using light tackle, after spotting the fish present your bait, then when or if the fish takes the offering dont set the hook! Just come tight with the line and slowly coax him away from the rig or bouy then put on the pressure! Hope this bit of advise help You out a bit.

P.S Warning offshore fishing is worse than a crack habit. So if You do make it out there dont come crying to me in a year about how much money You have now spent pursuing this hobby chasing bigger fish and buying bigger boats. At least Crack Heads have the option of rehab!


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Good luck Light Tackle. I went out last saturday and it was off and on with the weather. Had a very good size water spout touch down within 200 yds of us at around 7 am while trolling spoons 20 miles out. We did fairly well with the kingfish but most of them were schoolies and none were smokers. Caught a lot of nice spanish and a small cobia. Fished at the 18 mile light on the way in and had a great time with some jacks and large spanish. I have a 22 deep Vee boat with 115 gallon tank. On the way in we came into a nasty storm that picked up to about 40 mph gusts and just made the sabine nasty. Keep your eyes peeled and your bait wet and you should have a great time. let me know if you would ever like to buddy boat out and rig hop.


----------



## hawgs (May 22, 2006)

Wow... you really seem in over your head. 

Let's say you have the best trip anyone in a bayboat has ever had offshore and you catch your limit in slimy kingfish, catch a few 3' sharks, maybe a ling will show itself and tease you by swimming around your boat not liking anything you throw at it and maybe you'll get lucky and find a few undersized snapper. Then on the way in, though it is forecasted to be smooth, you run into a storm and the wind starts blowing, lightning striking all around you and you're stuck in a bay boat trying to fight 2 foot seas. Is that really worth the risk for a few slimy kings? If so, do you have a will in place? It sure makes it hard on your family if not.


BTW, if Whistlingdic is on your side, you know you're in trouble.


----------



## BluewaterAg26 (Jan 12, 2009)

You can do what your heart desires... but when a thunderstorm blows up suddenly out there, you will be in trouble in your LITTLE boat. It will happen, its just a matter of when. This weekend I would be extra careful with a lingering front. Quite frankly, I think its stupid to attempt that in a bay boat with this unstable weather. I tournament fish in our 33' CC and it can go from flat calm to 3-4' s in no time. Good luck and pay attention.

Josh


----------



## Bayrat123 (Jul 30, 2009)

Hope you have a great trip and make sure to post a report. O yea and listen to the WARNING about how addicting offshore fishing is. I myself am HOOKED.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

hawgs said:


> BTW, if Whistlingdic is on your side, you know you're in trouble.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

BOOM!!!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

A bay boat is a BAY BOAT. And it's not even a big bay boat. 20ft. Come on man. I can't tell you how many times it has gone from ice cream to oh****. What if this was in your way??? It was in my way last week. After being in icecream all day. Heck, look at the seas. But once you are in the middle of it, well you'd be looking for the epirb and life raft. You do have both, right?

Brandon


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

hawgs said:


> BTW, if Whistlingdic is on your side, you know you're in trouble.


I said my peace but when you go out of sabine pass and run 16- 20 miles out all you normally see are bay boats fishing the rigs. I agree that it can get very hairy because I have seen it too. Thanks for the compliment Hawgs and your comedy is always welcome anytime but I am a pretty god boat captainand can handle my own. ask all the jack bags at the four way in Sabine pass saturday how bad they all beat their boats up and how easy I made driving a boat look.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Light Tackle John said:


> Wow, I guess nobody should ever try taking anything less than a big offshore boat past the jettys. The dozens of other fisherman who are taking out anywhere from 12' tillerhandle to 22' bayboats out to the rigs,the surf,and where ever this weekend must be out of thier minds. I guess 2cooler Duck44 with his 20' skeeter and RedSnap and his 17' KeyWest heading out in the morning don't have a clue either because they have given me info-tips-tricks-cations,#s and they must not know what they are doing.
> 
> _I really do appreciate all those here on 2cool that post & PMed me this past week with advice and knowledge on everything from tackle and locations to saftey gear and fish patterns. Thank You :fish:And those who assumed that my enthusiasm and this being my first time meant I must be uncapable of knowing "most" risk involved and how to be prepared: Don't judge me by what you *think* I know;then make comments on this thread just because you don't have as much passion as others..​__
> 
> ...


don't get to offended most of these guys have to put telephone books on the leaning post to see up over the wheel.


----------



## matagorda_castaway (Apr 14, 2009)

no worries man, do what youre able and ready to do. theres a lot of elitists on here that think no one should be able to do what they do (just because they have more money for a bigger boat, etc).

fish your heart out, but be safe.


----------



## aggiebret (Jul 24, 2007)

whistlingdixie said:


> Thanks for the compliment Hawgs and your comedy is always welcome anytime but I am a pretty *good* boat captainand can handle my own.


The following report make it sound as if you are a GREAT boat captain!



whistlingdixie said:


> Good luck Light Tackle. I went out last saturday and it was off and on with the weather. Had a very good size water spout touch down within 200 yds of us at around 7 am while trolling spoons 20 miles out. We did fairly well with the kingfish but most of them were schoolies and none were smokers. Caught a lot of nice spanish and a small cobia. Fished at the 18 mile light on the way in and had a great time with some jacks and large spanish.


Trolling spoons, really?!?!?!?! Fairly well with some slimy kingfish, *who cares*!?!?!?! Congrats on the spanish mackerel and small cobia, thats awesome!!!???:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## piratelight (May 2, 2008)

aggieangler09 said:


> Please just have all the safety gear...Epirb(a must), Handheld GPS, Sat phone (wouldn't hurt)....and it would be a awesome investement if you had Sat weather...


how about a compass and a vhf??? are those not a must


----------



## JohnHumbert (May 21, 2004)

*Light Tackle John*

I think your enthusiam and passion for the sport is great. With all due respect, please listen to what I have to say. I am not being critical or judgemental, so please do not take it that way.

I have personally seen a 12' johnboat more than 30 miles offshore, and the guy make it back to port. That does not make it safe - or smart. Just because dozens of folks head out in questionable boats, catch a mess of fish, and make it back safely - does NOT make the practice safe.

The old saying, "It's all fun and games until someone gets hurt".

Yes, I think there are times that small bay boats can venture somewhat offshore and do some fishing in a reasonably safe manner. If the weather conditions are perfect, if they have backup plans/buddy boats, if they are not fishing alone, if they are very experienced, if if if if if....

I think what scares folks on this board is the questions you are asking indicates a very low level of experience, and you are planning to do an inherently dangerous activity that is somewhat risky even for VERY EXPERIENCED offshore anglers.

This is not a good combination.

Your lack of experience stands a good chance of getting you in trouble - fast. For example - you are going to tie off to a rig and you are alone? Just how close do you think you are going to be able to drive your boat to the rig to tie off? Even a 1' sea is going to cause your 20' boat to be bouncing pretty dang good next to the rig. You are not going to be able to get up sidewides to the rig. So here you are ... motor up to the rig, by yourself, walk to the bow, which is now bouncing up and down at least twelve inches, and try to get close enough to toss your rig hook? Dude, you have NO idea how difficult that is going to be. In a blink of an eye your boat could be in the rig - faster than you can step 4' back to the helm - ONE good smack against the rig and your fiberglass bay boat (with the construction on that boat) and you have severe hull damage. If the bow slipped under a piling, when the sea rises with even 1' wave, it will catch your boat and flip it. All this within a few seconds.

Or maybe you think you can THROW your rig hook 10-20' from a pitching boat? LOL...We've all seen folks try that one!

Also, unless the conditions a flat-as-glass calm, your troll motor will probably be useless. The up-and-down motion of the bow will likely cause the prop to come in and out of the water. Even if you have a very long shaft model and are able to put it deep enough to keep it covered, the up-and-down motion will take so much away from the forward motion to be pretty useless. It MAY work somewhat, but it will not be enough to give you CONTROL of the boat. Listen from experience here.

Now if you have a bay boat and are going within 10-15 miles offshore, during ice-cream conditions, with a partner and/or buddy boat, then it might be a OK to try a test-trip - but 30 miles? Dude, that's longer than you think. Yes, folks do it - and several die EVERY year out of Sabine doing it. Last year I seem to remember they found a boat, swamped/partially submerged, still tied to the rig. I think 2 of the 4 anglers died. Went out, flat conditions, then a storm came up and it went from flat calm to 3-4' in just a few minutes - faster than they could get their rig hook disconnected.

The rule on fuel, is a 1/3 out, a 1/3 back, and a 1/3 in reserve. Running offshore is NOT the same as running in the bay. Waves and offshore currents cause you to burn more fuel. Often you have to slow WAY down due to seas and your fuel burn rate goes up. I agree that fuel is probably not a concern for a 20 mile trip, but a single engine is definitely a risk in itself offshore. ANY engine can break down, new or old, at ANY time.

What are your plans when that happens and you are 20 miles offshore by yourself? Seriously, what are your plans?

You see, EXPERIENCE offshore anglers make a plan for every possible scenario they can think of BEFORE they head off. And STILL very experience boaters get into trouble.

I really applaud you for pushing your skills and experience with your enthusiam. I really do. But enthusiatice attitude is no substitute for experience. And it is really tough and long process to build experience on your own - you only gain it by having things go wrong (always learn more from mistakes than successes!).

I won't beat this to death, but I will leave you with something to think about. You may think that you alone are taking the risk, but that is not true. You get in trouble, heaven forbid, and immediately you put others at risk. The CG, or even recreational boater that assist. We have to come looking for you because of some mishap, and other put their lives and equipment at risk to pull your butt out of the fire. IMHO, you have a responsibility to keep that from happening - and that starts by not putting yourself into potential situations that would cause that to happen - and taking ALL precautions.

That includes a handheld VHF, a backup GPS, a properly stocked ditch bag, and IMHO - an EPIRB or PLB. Heading out to the deep blue without these items....well, it's just foolish - no matter how many others do it.

After every trip, when we return to the jetties, we have a saying on my boat "Well, we cheated death again boys!".

I would like to extend an invitation to come fish with me offshore out of POC on my Contender to gain some experience, learn some tricks, and have some fun. It would be a pleasure to fish with someone with the passion and enthusiam you display. You see, I'm a "Light Tackle John" myself.

Be cautious, and remember discretion is the better part of valour. There's no disgrace in cutting a trip short because of the POTENTIAL storm heading your way - you are young and there will be plenty of trips and fish in your future - if you make it back.


----------



## BluewaterAg26 (Jan 12, 2009)

Whistling Dixie may be a legend in his own mind. Its guys like this that will be out in a bay boat and capsize in bad weather.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

aggiebret said:


> The following report make it sound as if you are a GREAT boat captain!
> 
> Trolling spoons, really?!?!?!?! Fairly well with some slimy kingfish, *who cares*!?!?!?! Congrats on the spanish mackerel and small cobia, thats awesome!!!???:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


fishing a small Kingfish tournament and my little brother came down to go fishing. I have always trolled spoons and they have always paid off. I couldn't tell if your trying to be funny or not but what does me having to be a good boat captain have to do with catching fish? Also I decided not to go to far off seeing how the weather was iffy and I did not want to bo on the local news. Nice post though makes you seem real cool


----------



## piratelight (May 2, 2008)

Im reposting this i posted this on a jet ski thread a few moths ago. I think it has a place here.

I guess no one told you about the 2cool rules for offshore fishing!!!

1. Boat must be worth more than 25,000 dollars
2. Boat must not get more than 2 miles per gallon
3. Motors must make 300 or more combined horsepower or weigh more than 2 tons
4. All fishing reels must be anodized aluminum Penn internatial or equivalent
5. All sunglasses must cost as much as most people make in 8hrs of work
6. All fishing reels must have a braided line. "Squider line" monofilament and Dacron is not acceptable.
7. All clothing worn offshore must be designed for offshore fishing
8. Any one with a yearly salary of less than 150,000 is not allowed outside of the jetties
9. Use of any sort of offshore safety gear is prohibited by "small boats" and in no way increases the safety factor of a boat that does not meet the criteria above.
10. Boat must be 25 feet or more in length
11. A lifetime of experience on the gulf means nothing to rich know it all weekend warriors.

Any violation of these rules will result in but not limited to
Insults on: you, your intelegents, your ability to reproduce, your family and your effect on the gene pool. 

your thread will be closed 

Also expect your life to be threatened by a holes that feel you don't deserve to fish I their gulf. 

If you go out of freeport let me know im game


----------



## FishSlap (Mar 20, 2009)

happyhookercharters said:


> P.S Warning offshore fishing is worse than a crack habit. So if You do make it out there dont come crying to me in a year about how much money You have now spent pursuing this hobby chasing bigger fish and buying bigger boats. At least Crack Heads have the option of rehab!


Prob the best advice anyone has ever given on this board! Good luck and be safe!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Good post piratelight. Seems accurate to me.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

hawgs said:


> Wow... you really seem in over your head.
> 
> Let's say you have the best trip anyone in a bayboat has ever had offshore and you catch your limit in slimy kingfish, catch a few 3' sharks, maybe a ling will show itself and tease you by swimming around your boat not liking anything you throw at it and maybe you'll get lucky and find a few undersized snapper. Then on the way in, though it is forecasted to be smooth, you run into a storm and the wind starts blowing, lightning striking all around you and you're stuck in a bay boat trying to fight 2 foot seas. Is that really worth the risk for a few slimy kings? If so, do you have a will in place? It sure makes it hard on your family if not.
> 
> BTW, if *Whistlingdic* is on your side, you know you're in trouble.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Been 30 out of Port A in an 18 foot Gulf Coast with an ex member of **** Team 6...won't do it again! The more amazed you are at how old you are getting...is truly a testament to the Big Guy in the sky's sense of humor! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

I say go for it. I am heading out in the morning for a meat haul on my 16 ft flat bottom. First stop gonna be the beach front to fill the freezer with some Tarpon, once we get that out of the way I plan on running as far the first 6 gallon fuel tank will take me. Fish some rigs for dolphin, YFT and what ever else is bitting. 

I have room for one more if any one wants in, PM me. That will make 5 of us going then. Split, bait and fuel. fuel should be fairly cheap.:biggrin:


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Oct 28, 2008)

Shin-Diggin said:


> That will make 5 of us going then. Split, bait and fuel. fuel should be fairly cheap.:biggrin:


I'm calculating about $3.82 each. But you know if you charge your technically a charter. :cop:


----------



## matagorda_castaway (Apr 14, 2009)

Chase This! said:


> Good post piratelight. Seems accurate to me.


x2


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

I don't post much.....read a LOT.....but don't post much. Had to chime in with my 2 cents on this one.What John is planning to do takes some "brass ones"...and may not be the safest trip in the world.....but bashing him and asking "how old are you" seems a bit uncalled for.There are obviously some cliques on this site that are superior to us outsiders. When "Hot Rod" made plans to hit Boomvang in a 24' boat....I don't remember anyone bashing him? Was that trip 100% safe....don't think so.....and he is only 36.I started my offshore experience at 8 yrs old with my dad in a 19' Whaler and a single 150hp. We fished for years in that boat - respected the seas, picked our days wisely, and made a lot of great memories.Why don't you guys offer sound/polite advice and support....who knows....this may be the guy that tows in your $150K boat one day.


----------



## Calebs Retreat (Sep 13, 2005)

*Good Luck*

You are much braver than I am.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

go for it, the coasties need practice...........


----------



## LaAngler (Mar 11, 2008)

just be sure to fish all floating boards/buckets/turtles/grass/buoys for ling/trips/chicken dolphin...

I would fish out to 25 miles in a 20' bay boat with late model power.....but i'm not sure i would go with you! :rotfl:

You may want to bring bigger than a trout rod for ling/kings because you'll waste time/tackle trying to catch them on 10 pound line....

if a squall hits and the seas build to 4-6 feet put on a lifejacket and surf them

do not go alone


----------



## aggiebret (Jul 24, 2007)

Chase This! said:


> Good post piratelight. Seems accurate to me.


X3. Dead on!


----------



## capn_billl (Sep 12, 2007)

I would agree with piratelight, except the boat should be more than 30ft in length, and more than 6' freeboard. Kidding aside you can take a small bayboat out to the jetties; you are in range of the bay in a few minutes, but bigger boats are safer for out of sight of land. The storm can be in between you and the coast leaving you stuck for a few days out there or running through the storm. Small craft advisory = <28ft should excercise caution. I was once offshore just outside the jetties in a friends small 20ft bayliner in calm conditions, when a big wave >20ft came out of nowhere and in a few seconds lifted the boat to near vertical position, I dropped my sandwich to grab the back of the seat and it fell over the TOP of the outboard between my dangling feet. Then the boat freefell for a loong 1/2 second crashing into the front of the next wave and drenching us and filling the boat. We barely were able to bail and restart the engine and turn back 20yards back into the jetties to the bay. If we had been a few dozen yards further out we may not have made it. If a hurricane forms near Cuba it can send huge waves bouncing back and forth across the Gulf of Mexico that can hit with little or no warning in calm conditions. So good luck, and be carefull.


----------



## FishSlap (Mar 20, 2009)

This guy doesn't need to be bashed for deciding that he wants to go offshore in this manner. It may not be the best (safest) way to do it but I think bashing him is doing a great disservice to this board. Someone like Jon is obviously reaching out to those who know about this subject and is looking for advice. We should all pitch in with our know-how and suggestions so that he knows exactly what he is getting into and how to be prepared for the worst case scenario. 

That being said, if you must go...it can get extremely challenging for a boat like yours fairly quickly.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

98aggie77566 said:


> I don't post much.....read a LOT.....but don't post much. Had to chime in with my 2 cents on this one.What John is planning to do takes some "brass ones"...and may not be the safest trip in the world.....but bashing him and asking "how old are you" seems a bit uncalled for.There are obviously some cliques on this site that are superior to us outsiders. When "Hot Rod" made plans to hit Boomvang in a 24' boat....I don't remember anyone bashing him? Was that trip 100% safe....don't think so.....and he is only 36.I started my offshore experience at 8 yrs old with my dad in a 19' Whaler and a single 150hp. We fished for years in that boat - respected the seas, picked our days wisely, and made a lot of great memories.Why don't you guys offer sound/polite advice and support....who knows....this may be the guy that tows in your $150K boat one day.


Hey buddy, I picked my days wisely! It was flat with no weather what so ever. I had a life raft, ditch bag, 2 vhf's, epirb, 2 flare guns, numerous shells, flares, all the safety stuff, I have it. 200gals of fuel, twin motors, a float plan, I got a few bashers. And my boat is a offshore boat deep hull. Also add Chad that went with me is a rescue swimmer/diver for the fire department. He has strict orders to save the captain first


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Your 20' boat will be just fine. If you need someone to split costs give me a PM. I have taken my 20' Mako out plenty of times. Most of the people that I have read about capsizing offshore have been in larger boats with twins. I think we have all read plenty of reports about larger boats going down just as much if not more than small boats. Have fun out there and hopefully you catch a mess of fish.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

fishinguy said:


> Your 20' boat will be just fine. If you need someone to split costs give me a PM. I have taken my 20' Mako out plenty of times. Most of the people that I have read about capsizing offshore have been in larger boats with twins. I think we have all read plenty of reports about larger boats going down just as much if not more than small boats. Have fun out there and hopefully you catch a mess of fish.


baawaahahahaha. yeah, the larger the boat the more likely it will capsize. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Wow, some good advice coming off the board as of late......

Brandon


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

I think if Tom Hanks can navigate the south Pacific on a raft made of bambo, reeds, and a portalet you will be just fine. Did you see the waves and storm he went through! Oh, make sure to bring Wilson with you when you go cause it gets mighty lonely out there floating. You should teather him to the trolling motor for sure so he doesn't get away. I still can't get over how Tom did that - its almost unreal. Don't expect your woman to wait around for you though.

AGF


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Chase This! said:


> baawaahahahaha. yeah, the larger the boat the more likely it will capsize. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Wow, some good advice coming off the board as of late......
> 
> Brandon


You totally missed the point of my post.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

""""_Whistleeeeeeeeeeeeee_""""










now...










Yall didnt sing along the youtube song like you were suppose to a couple of days ago ...
"n"
now the sharks are hungry

​
*Bump*--



hog said:


> I think we need a September 09 Bluewater board sing along.
> 
> I think I found one
> 
> ...


Made for TV

Hog

PS: in regards to the thread itself, 
My last trip out last September 08--55 miles out and loose a throttle cable limp in on 1
My last trip out August of 09--60 miles out and loose and engine (oil pump), limp back in
moral... ***** Happens*


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

fishinguy said:


> Your 20' boat will be just fine. If you need someone to split costs give me a PM. I have taken my 20' Mako out plenty of times. Most of the people that I have read about capsizing offshore have been in larger boats with twins. I think we have all read plenty of reports about larger boats going down just as much if not more than small boats. Have fun out there and hopefully you catch a mess of fish.


I know I've been offshore 45 miles in 20ft boat single motor. It was all we could afford at the time. AND no wone to tell us other wise if it was a bad idea or not. Looking back on it, it was dumb. No radar, no epirp, raft, float plan, nothing. It was dumb. Thank goodness we made it back in safe and sound when we did. The main thing looking back now, is that we lacked experience. Either our own or someone elses.

Knowing what I know now. I wouldn't do it again. So don't take it wrong if someone, who has been there done that tells you it's a bad idea. Or your making a poor decision. Ask those guys who spent 8 days offshore today how much they would of spent on a epirp that day. I bet they will tell you all their life savings plus some.

Bottom line, you owe it to yourself as a captain, to have the proper safety equipment to keep you and your crew alive if something happends.

Regardless if your in a 20ft or 40ft boat, stuff happends.

Good luck to you when you venture off.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

sea sick said:


> I know I've been offshore 45 miles in 20ft boat single motor. It was all we could afford at the time. AND no wone to tell us other wise if it was a bad idea or not. Looking back on it, it was dumb. No radar, no epirp, raft, float plan, nothing. It was dumb. Thank goodness we made it back in safe and sound when we did. The main thing looking back now, is that we lacked experience. Either our own or someone elses.
> 
> Knowing what I know now. I wouldn't do it again. So don't take it wrong if someone, who has been there done that tells you it's a bad idea. Or your making a poor decision. Ask those guys who spent 8 days offshore today how much they would of spent on a epirp that day. I bet they will tell you all their life savings plus some.
> 
> ...


This and AGF's post deserve a double *BOOM, BOOM!*


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

sea sick said:


> I know I've been offshore 45 miles in 20ft boat single motor. It was all we could afford at the time. AND no wone to tell us other wise if it was a bad idea or not. Looking back on it, it was dumb. No radar, no epirp, raft, float plan, nothing. It was dumb. Thank goodness we made it back in safe and sound when we did. The main thing looking back now, is that we lacked experience. Either our own or someone elses.
> 
> Knowing what I know now. I wouldn't do it again. So don't take it wrong if someone, who has been there done that tells you it's a bad idea. Or your making a poor decision. Ask those guys who spent 8 days offshore today how much they would of spent on a epirp that day. I bet they will tell you all their life savings plus some.
> 
> ...


Sea Sick hit that nail right on the head :work::work:.

Matt


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

piratelight said:


> Im reposting this i posted this on a jet ski thread a few moths ago. I think it has a place here.
> 
> I guess no one told you about the 2cool rules for offshore fishing!!!
> 
> ...


You can crew with me anytime


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

hawgs said:


> Wow... you really seem in over your head.
> 
> Let's say you have the best trip anyone in a bayboat has ever had offshore and you catch your limit in slimy kingfish, catch a few 3' sharks, maybe a ling will show itself and tease you by swimming around your boat not liking anything you throw at it and maybe you'll get lucky and find a few undersized snapper. Then on the way in, though it is forecasted to be smooth, you run into a storm and the wind starts blowing, lightning striking all around you and you're stuck in a bay boat trying to fight 2 foot seas. Is that really worth the risk for a few slimy kings? If so, do you have a will in place? It sure makes it hard on your family if not.
> 
> BTW, if Whistlingdic is on your side, you know you're in trouble.


What a negative little wannabe fishing snob you are. Get a life.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

El Capitan de No Fish said:


> What a negative little wannabe fishing snob you are. Get a life.


At first there was cat vs. mono. Now we have big boats vs. jon boats. When will it end..........


----------



## luna sea II (Jul 11, 2009)

You guys are a rough bunch. I've seen people do alot crazier things in bay boats. A couple years ago we were at the lump in february and saw two 22ft triton bay boats out there. we got the hell beat out of us running the 39 miles back to tiger pass in stacked 2-3s out of the northeast and the whole time I was wondering how they made it back.


----------



## bigscrnman (Feb 19, 2009)

happyhookercharters said:


> At least Crack Heads have the option of rehab!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

OMG!!!!! Could not have said it better, and even my wife agrees!


----------



## Light Tackle John (Dec 14, 2008)

*It ends here!!*

And gets to started again as soon as my report is posted. I hope it will will done by 9:00 Pm tonight, Save it until I am done - this is great!!:texasflag


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

Light Tackle John said:


> And gets to started again as soon as my report is posted. I hope it will will done by 9:00 Pm tonight, Save it until I am done - this is great!!:texasflag


John, i've seen you around the boat launch and here and there. You seem like a nice enough guy. These guys that are given you **** about what your trying to do, have been out there and seen what the gulf can do when a storm comes up outta nowhere. Your still kinda new around here. Brandon and Hotrod and many others that have been on here awhile are giving you some sound advice. You might listen to what they're saying. just my $.0002 worth. Look up some of these guys post if you still think i'm FOS...

there is a reason it's called a_* BAY BOAT*_.


----------



## bone (May 28, 2004)

*****

you guys are weird. a 20ft boat out offshore. whatever, i've done it. many here have. bayboat offshore boat, whatever its fine. go catch some fish and have fun and be safe. i'd almost bet that his boat wont sink. how about some of the naysayers here? hes having fun, leave it alone. rich guys dogging a guy cause the size of his boat. loosers.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

bone said:


> you guys are weird. a 20ft boat out offshore. whatever, i've done it. many here have. bayboat offshore boat, whatever its fine. go catch some fish and have fun and be safe. i'd almost bet that his boat wont sink. how about some of the naysayers here? hes having fun, leave it alone. rich guys dogging a guy cause the size of his boat. loosers.


The football players that died on the east coast, their boat didn't sink. BUT they died. The guys that floated for 8 days, they didn't sink. They were not properly prepared, thats all. Had either one of the captains had the proper safety equipmenton hand, the storys would of ended better.

Some of the guys are jakn with him, others are giving him good advice. It's all about fun untill your ***** is in the drink. It ain't so fun then is it. So for anyone to encourage a rookie offshore fisherman, to head off into the gulf, when the weather is shady, in a 20ft boat, 1 motor, is IGNORANT. or in this case, a looser.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

sea sick said:


> The football players that died on the east coast, their boat didn't sink. BUT they died. The guys that floated for 8 days, they didn't sink. They were not properly prepared, thats all. Had either one of the captains had the proper safety equipmenton hand, the storys would of ended better.
> 
> Some of the guys are jakn with him, others are giving him good advice. It's all about fun untill your ***** is in the drink. It ain't so fun then is it. So for anyone to encourage a rookie offshore fisherman, to head off into the gulf, when the weather is shady, in a 20ft boat, 1 motor, is IGNORANT. or in this case, a looser.


Well said Hector! Don't need to see a repeat of......you know!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

It's funny how it's the guys that don't offshore fish that condone this sort of thing. 

Whatever floats your boat, bro. Have fun. I look forward to the report. 

Brandon


----------



## bone (May 28, 2004)

*wow*

the foot ball players died. well the one that was smart stayed with the boat and was found. they didnt all die. the other boat was found. leave the guy alone. who are you guys, the offshore cops??


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

bone said:


> the foot ball players died. well the one that was smart stayed with the boat and was found. they didnt all die. the other boat was found. leave the guy alone. who are you guys, the offshore cops??


No!! Just a guy that HAS sunk a boat! It's not an easy thing to admit......there's a reason these guys stay on people that go out un-prepared.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

bone said:


> the foot ball players died. well the one that was smart stayed with the boat and was found. they didnt all die. the other boat was found. leave the guy alone. who are you guys, the offshore cops??


YES, 2 of the 3 football players DIED. They couldn't hold on to the boat for that long amount of time. But it sounds like you find those odds acceptible. I think you can agree that they weren't prepared with the proper safety equipment.

And yes, the other boaters were found, 8 days later. But i guess you think thats perfectly ok as well. I think you can agree that they weren't prepared with the proper safety equipment either.

Once again, it just goes back to helping a guy be properly prepared to go offshore,and make it home safe. I hope that somthing in these post lately helps someone to plan a safer trip.


----------



## 4-Stroke (Aug 21, 2007)

I'm heading out to Boomvang tomorrow to get me some yft. I'm excited. I already checked the weather. It will be bumpy but heck... I'm still going. See you guys out there.
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

4-Stroke said:


> I'm heading out to Boomvang tomorrow to get me some yft. I'm excited. I already checked the weather. It will be bumpy but heck... I'm still going. See you guys out there.
> :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


Don't forget,they shut the gate at 6pm sharp  Take bone with ya, he ain't scared!!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

sea sick said:


> Don't forget,they shut the gate at 6pm sharp  Take bone with ya, he ain't scared!!


LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I had tears I laughed so hard. *BOOM!*


*Good one Hector, these guys have no idea.*


----------



## Mr. Tuffy (May 5, 2005)

You can also drown in a bathtub, or get killed by a lightning strike on your house while you shower. Jeez man, give him a break. I hope you had fun out there.

These floater guys that seem to know it all are getting really old. I have a 23' Parker (my bay rig) and a very capable offshore twin diesel, but with the weather the way it is... well, lets just say if I were wanting to run 20 miles I'd rather take the Parker to make it a quicker trip.

BTW, my first trip to Boomvang was with a handheld GPS that I only turned on once an hour to second guess myself. Compass & 2/3 point fixes are amazing.

Live fast, or die slow, just have fun. Life is too short, and insurnace is cheap.

My .02


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Mr. Tuffy said:


> You can also drown in a bathtub, or get killed by a lightning strike on your house while you shower. Jeez man, give him a break. I hope you had fun out there.
> 
> These floater guys that seem to know it all are getting really old. I have a 23' Parker (my bay rig) and a very capable offshore twin diesel, but with the weather the way it is... well, lets just say if I were wanting to run 20 miles I'd rather take the Parker to make it a quicker trip.
> 
> ...


Tell that to the football players that died or the guys that spent 8 days floatin. Thats just a dumb arse statemant. I bet they all would give there left nutt for a epirp out there. I think it's safe to say that the majority of the "floater guys" started out like Light Tackle John. So whats so wrong with giving advise based off of experience. I think your .02 is worthless in a bad situation for a rookie offshore. 
We all hope he had fun and caught fish on his trip. But the important thing is he makes it back home. Everything else is just a bonus.

Light Tackle John, take what you want from this thread. Some negative some positive. We all have 2 goals when we leave the dock. Catch fish and make it home safe to our family. There's a few guys on this board that have experienced going overboard and sinking. Ask them if the live fast, unprepared crud is the right choice to make when you leave the dock.


----------



## Mr. Tuffy (May 5, 2005)

Tell them what? Stay with the boat, carry an Epirb? The ball players that died tried to swim in. Both them and the guys stuck out for 8 days didn't have one.

I never leave the dock with out it or my 8 man liferaft for that matter. I was referring to it "being unsmart" to venture out in a small boat.

Speaking of liferafts, who has seen a "6 man" raft inflated? If you have, you know why I carry an 8 man and only take 4, 5 max on an overnighter.

oh well, my .02 is worthless because guys like "sea sick" have all the good advice.


----------



## Mr. Tuffy (May 5, 2005)

Seriously, sorry about the last statement, because argueing on the internet is well, you know.

I'll be at gunnison sunday. Hope to see some 2coolers out there.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Mr. Tuffy said:


> Tell them what? *Stay with the boat*, *carry an Epirb?* The ball players that died tried to swim in. Both them and the guys stuck out for 8 days *didn't have one*.
> 
> *I never leave the dock with out it or my 8 man liferaft* for that matter. I was referring to it "*being unsmart" to venture out in a small boat*.
> 
> ...


Thats good advise tuffy. The just go out and have fun, thats not. It's WORTHLESS. Ask anyone that has been faced with sinking.That will get you or others killed in a bad situation.You seem to understand the importance of the epirp and raft. You would NEVER leave the dock without it. So why would you not recomend him to do the same? Thats the point I'm trying to make. You can't buy experience. Learning from others, especially in the offshore gig is priceless.

Like you said, neither of those guys had an epirp.I'm sure they wanted one about .1 seconds into the bad situation they were faced with. I by no means am saying I know more than anyone when it comes to safety offshore. I'm just giving the guy advise based on my experience and learing from others,


----------



## jaredchasteen (Jun 15, 2005)

This thread sums up 2cool these days. A ton of old salts that no the only way to do things. BOOM. 


Hope you caught some fish bro. Btw was 15 miles from Bimini last week in a 20ft proline. I must have been lucky to make it back.


----------



## Bait Chef (Aug 1, 2008)

I don't think twice about going 20-30 miles out on a nice day in a 20 foot Whaler. My fishing partner has a 22 ft. deep V as well and we'll take his just the same. Whatever you do, you do it with caution and knowledge. You get informed about the weather, keep your gear in good shape and you'll be fine. 
This guy isn't heading out 90 miles, lighten up a little. You can't tell me that any of the big boats on here didn't first catch the bug while on a 20 footer that just couldn't get out deep enough? It's a process. 
Enjoy the trip, be prepared and be careful...and catch some fish.


----------



## 4-Stroke (Aug 21, 2007)

sea sick said:


> Don't forget,they shut the gate at 6pm sharp  Take bone with ya, he ain't scared!!


You don't go through the gate dump***. :headknock

And how the h$ll can you give advices on offshore fishing when your name is f**king "sea sick"? You probably start chumming for tuna just outside the jetties. You should change to more macho name like capt. d*ckhead.

Hey, I like Bone but I'm going to take hotrod and chase this. Since Chad is not available so it's my turn to go and catch fish for them.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

4-Stroke said:


> You don't go through the gate dump***. :headknock
> 
> And how the h$ll can you give advices on offshore fishing when your name is f**king "sea sick"? You probably start chumming for tuna just outside the jetties. You should change to more macho name like capt. d*ckhead.
> 
> Hey, I like Bone but I'm going to take hotrod and chase this. Since Chad is not available so it's my turn to go and catch fish for them.


LMAO, coming from a guy whos scared to get locked in MOSES lake. Go pull start your motor and ****. Your dumpass couldn't even give a kayaker advice. Go fry up some talapia and have a cold one. Coming from a guy thats hopes he can get a spot on someone elses boat to get out the flood gate, wow, what a loser


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

sea sick said:


> LMAO, coming from a guy whos scared to get locked in MOSES lake. Go pull start your motor and ****. Your dumpass couldn't even give a kayaker advice. Go fry up some talapia and have a cold one. Coming from a guy thats hopes he can get a spot on someone elses boat to get out the flood gate, wow, what a loser


talapia  Dam that is funny.

Matt


----------



## southtexasreds (Jun 8, 2009)

Can anyone in this thread spell? Why doesn't everyone take a weekend off the water and check out 'reading rainbow'?


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

southtexasreds said:


> Can anyone in this thread spell? Why doesn't everyone take a weekend off the water and check out 'reading rainbow'?


Reading Rainbow??? I think we can all read, I think you mean spelling rainbow lol

Unless you want to be the 2cool official spelling coach. You can start by grading this thread, so get your red pen out teachers pet, and get to grading lol


----------



## IrishMike (Mar 31, 2009)

I don't post very often, but feel compelled to tonight. Everyone who ventures out on the sea takes risks. You take risks in 20' boat and you take risks in a 33' boat. Adequate Preparation helps mitigate them, but they are always present.
As a long time observer of this forum, I have to tell you that the elitist tone in this thread is a real disappointment. Don't misunderstand, the sincere advise and caution offered are well placed, but the sarcasm and cynicism possess a real air of contempt. I feel that we as a community can and should expect better.


----------



## bk005 (Feb 23, 2005)

This thread has capsized and I hope it has an EPIRB.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

bk005 said:


> This thread has capsized and I hope it has an EPIRB.


LMAO It's a bay boat thread, it doesn't need one


----------



## rambunctious (May 30, 2004)

*Light Tackle John*

You can take or leave anything that has been posted here. I think that the sum of it all is, the people on this board feel for your safety. We've all been out in a small boat. There are times and places that they are to be used.This is left to the Captian.If you decide to go,remember your safety gear,check the weather,and have a good trip.
Terry


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Anyone who believes they are safe offshore in a 20 ft center console with a single engine does NOT have enough respect for the ocean. Sat was forecasted for 1' seas and at 1:00 PM the wind turned on like a light switch and the seas climbed to 3-4' seas all the way home until we got back into less than 50' of water. No one is safe in a 20' cc in those seas!!!


----------



## LaAngler (Mar 11, 2008)

*unsinkable legend*

just goes to show you, here is my buddy is his 13 foot whaler at ship shoal 26 out of dularge....i think this platform is 10+ miles offshore


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

LaAngler said:


> just goes to show you, here is my buddy is his 13 foot whaler at ship shoal 26 out of dularge....i think this platform is 10+ miles offshore


just goes to show us what, that he ain't the smartest guy out in a 13ft boat 10 miles off shore??? Don't they have trout closer to shore??? Could of cought that inshore.


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

I am not encouraging anyone to fish beyond their boats capabilities but I've gone a few miles out in my little boat and have never felt as if I was in a situation that was dangerous. Honestly, I have never ventured far enough offshore that I lost sight of land (while fishing off my boat). I don't think I would feel safe doing so. Big boats are made for a reason. Mine is made for shallow water fishing.

I did have a hell of a day I bet many others can't top. Anyone ever caught a Mahi off a 14 ½ cat out of Surfside? Don't think so&#8230;  :brew:


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)

LMGDFAO!!! Hector, when are you going to get your sea legs?



4-Stroke said:


> And how the h$ll can you give advices on offshore fishing when your name is f**king "sea sick"? You probably start chumming for tuna just outside the jetties. You should change to more macho name like capt. d*ckhead.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Brady Bunch said:


> LMGDFAO!!! Hector, when are you going to get your sea legs?


Mannnn, I don't know?? I guess when they open the flood gate up I might be able to get my little boat out past the jettis. I'll be sure to ask him the best way to navigate out the lake is. Maybe i need a name change my avatar name, but I don't think it would be approved.

Hell, his name is 4-stroke, I wonder if his ol lady or boy friend gave him that name lmao, then again, it could be worse, it could be 2 stroke bbwwwaahhhhh


----------



## Calebs Retreat (Sep 13, 2005)

*Where is the fishing report*

Is there a fishing report from the infamous trip?


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Calebs Retreat said:


> Is there a fishing report from the infamous trip?


He caught some Sand Trout and a shark.


----------



## Light Tackle John (Dec 14, 2008)

There is a report- Titled " offshore fishing out of sabine". HotRod must have not read much of it if all he got out of it was that I caught sandy and sharks. Reds,trout, smacks and tons of other fish all day on artifishal. Some was way to big for the line I had.


----------



## hawgs (May 22, 2006)




----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Light Tackle John said:


> There is a report- Titled " offshore fishing out of sabine". HotRod must have not read much of it if all he got out of it was that I caught sandy and sharks. Reds,trout, smacks and tons of other fish all day on artifishal. Some was way to big for the line I had.


----------



## ineedtofish (Jul 12, 2006)

*Ocean America, Cooridinates*

I am heading out and wanted to check the coordinates for Ocean America.. 27 22.500 and 94 42.700.

Can anyone confirm?

Thanks
Jeff


----------



## ineedtofish (Jul 12, 2006)

oops, thought I was making a new thread. sorry


----------

